# Spomb



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Got one in mail today excited to give it a go

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

I want one sooooo bad.
Where'd you get it and how much?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

Have fun... And catch a few...  

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Resistance Tackle
https://www.resistancetackle.com/catalog.php?mode=publicviewitemdetail&ref=4250


Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Alex_Combs said:


> I want one sooooo bad.
> Where'd you get it and how much?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


It's not necessary. I completely understand the allure of all the cool carp gear. But this isn't the UK. We're not fishing a 4 acres lake that literally only has 5 carp in it. We don't need pin-point presentations, the ability to cast all the way across a pit to a coffee table size area. All that gear was designed for those Euro places because many of those fish have been caught repeatedly, so guys are always looking for a different presentation, different flavor of bait... Think of paylake catfish as a comparison. We have so many carp that people shoot them. Big difference.

Obviously all the fancy Euro stuff works over here too. But so does a wheaty ball and zebco 33!!! UK carp are like the bass on many of our public waters. They've seen every variation of spinnerbait and soft plastic. Our carp have seen virtually nothing. If our carp had as much pressure, the carp tackle selection would like the bass section.


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

I know I just like it 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Keep in mind, you'll need a rod to cast it. Carp rods that are typically used here are 2.5-3.25lb. rods. A 3.25 is a pretty heavy carp rod. Wels cat rods are 4.5-4.75 and thats for fighting cats over 6' long and 100+ pounds.

A spod rod is usually a 5.5lb rod. That will give you and idea of how stout of a rod you need to properly use a large spod or spomb.

You could probably get by with a really heavy surf rod. Otherwise, you're either going to blow out a regular rod or you won't be casting it very far, which renders it a waste because you could accomplish the same thing with a bait spoon or catty.

I'd go with a small korda or fox spod. Even then, is your accuracy good enough to repeatedly hit the same spot and THEN be able to cast you rig to that spot. It helps to have a marker float. If you're fishing in a river or on a windy day, simply leaving your spod in place after that last cast won't help to much. So...if you have a way to get the heavy spod out there, you'll need another rod to get your marker just as far.

I'm not trying to spoil the excitement of new goodies. But there is more to think about than simply buying a spomb and thinking that you're going to fill it full and it will whizz out there and bait the area.


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

I have a catfish/surf rod 12" and reel that will work nicely.



Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

I also got it because for some reason everytime I have tried a spod. I spill it 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

You can try to stuffed the top of the spod with some bread or pack bait, to prevent bait from spilling out of the spod while trying to cast... 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

I want a mini spod so I can just interchange it with my rigs on my main set ups. Most of the times I'm relying on my method mix that's around my lead alone. Which is good, but I want to be able to have a good amount of chum out as far as I cast. That's why I want one.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

I used a old catfish rod and a 9 dollar Shimano openface reel works awesome!

I love it!
I placed it in 4 spots alone river in a diagonal upstream and only used half of the corn I normally used!

Caught 6 carp 11,15, 16, and rest under ten.


Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

I agree that a Spomb is not a must-have, but there are siutations where they do come in handy. Having used them for the past two years, I can speak to their pros and cons. Many of the spots that I fish do not require chumming at a long distance and I prefer to use my catapult/slingshot to cast out method balls and particles. There are times when I find myself targeting carp at adistance that goes beyond the range of my catapult - especially boilies or particles (corn, chick peas, etc.) This is where the Spomb excels. It is also superior to a regular spod if you are trying to deliver a "mushy" mixture that is intended to cloud the water.

I agree, this isn't Europe where we are chasing a few wary carp in a highly-pressured pond, but there a few times when a Spomb comes in as a useful tool.

You will need a stiff rod to use the Spomb. My old CatMaxx rods from Bass Pro do an adequate job at throwing a Spomb. Now I have adopted a 9' Breakaway rod that is intended to throw 2 to 6 oz baits. Be careful about casting a Spomb; a bail that closes during the cast or a line wrapped around the rod tip can cost you a Spomb - I've lost a couple with those mistakes. I always wonder what someone thinks when they find my Spomb.


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Btw it ROCKS! I LOVE IT

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

